# Beater budget build



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Bullship I love your style . Just wish it could be that easy for me !


----------



## mattpike77 (Mar 23, 2010)

I gutted it and checked for leaks. Surprisingly, this was the only one i found










Quickie hull paint job









And flipped her over to remove the middle bench(fixed the bow too)









Yuck









Don't ask....I guess i have too much time on my hands and plenty of available materials....









Deck layout. I'm using treated wood on this boat, which I know is widely considered a bad idea, concerning the aluminum/copper relationship. I'm taking precautions and ultimately don't really care if I add another hole or two.... I think it will be fine.









Precautions(window tape between pt and aluminum) Did i mention I'm a contractor? i haven't spent a dollar yet. Well.....that's not true, but not many dollars. Just don't tell my wife.









Front deck is framed and done


















New bow nav lights


















Some scrap made accessories






















































Can't have a crappy boat without cup holders. I did buy them and they were worth every penny









Dug my old closet rod pushpole out of the weeds and gave it a makeover


















That's about it for now.....


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

hell yeah


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

nice !

nobody likes a *******,till their car breaks...


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

hell yeah X2!

And I must say that barn's got some mystic to it!


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

i had a 1971 johnson 20hp - that thing wouldn't die !

noisey - that was an understatement ! worse than a harley !


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You need a stylish paint job

www.pbrart.com


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> hell yeah X2!
> 
> And I must say that barn's got some mystic to it!


and no skeeters


----------



## mattpike77 (Mar 23, 2010)

> nice !
> 
> nobody likes a *******,till their car breaks...



Yeah! Hey wait a second......


No skeeters but it is going to be cold in a few weeks


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

I love it.I have practically the same set up. I run a '66 20 hp Johnson on my '59 aluminum, semi-V hull Arkansas Traveler runabout/skiboat hull. I've tied to turn it into a flats skiff of sorts by adding a forward casting deck, bamboo pushpole, PVC grab bar & push pole holders, PVC tiller extender, homemade aluminum transom riser for the motor, as well as a marine cooler seat/poling platform and more. She's ugly as sin, but gets me where I need to go and back again. I'd post some pics, but I'm not sure how :/ Keep up the great DIYing!!!!


----------



## ghstdanc (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice build. I like your running light idea, but, they're not legal lights. The regs say that your bow lights must be visible 22.5 degrees abaft of the beam.


----------



## mattpike77 (Mar 23, 2010)

> Nice build. I like your running light idea, but, they're not legal lights. The regs say that your bow lights must be visible 22.5 degrees abaft of the beam.


I got it resolved, mostly. I doubt I'll ever get checked on the water I'll have this boat on, but I made an effort. Photobucket crapped out on me, but I'll throw up a pic of what i did later.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

IMHO everything should have a a cup holder. Sweet rig. What do you push pole for up there? Smallies?


----------



## mattpike77 (Mar 23, 2010)

> IMHO everything should have a a cup holder.  Sweet rig.  What do you push pole for up there? Smallies?



Carp. They're like redfish, but they smell worse, and they have bigger lips, etc, etc. Pretty much the same deal though. They get up in the flats during the warmer months and eat off the bottom. Sometimes they even tail.

Light issue resolved....on the bow


----------



## ghstdanc (Jul 15, 2008)

That should work for the lights. Yuenling...a step in the right direction from PBR.


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Where did you get the LED lights you used on the bow? Are they peel and stick, or attached with hardware? I'm guessing they run off of the TM battery using a small gauge wire, or something. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mattpike77 (Mar 23, 2010)

> Where did you get the LED lights you used on the bow? Are they peel and stick, or attached with hardware? I'm guessing they run off of the TM battery using a small gauge wire, or something. Thanks for posting.



i got the strips at an auto parts store. they have entire rows of them now. I guess neon is out and leds are in..... They're peel and stick and hardwired. i ordered the recessed bow lights from somewhere that i do not remember.


----------



## mattpike77 (Mar 23, 2010)

I hate winter










I haven't really done much boat work lately although I have been writing about it. Some of you may find it mildly entertaining, maybe, possibly...

Parts 1
http://bigfishflyshop.blogspot.com/2013/01/what-piece-of-craft-chronicles-of.html
2
http://bigfishflyshop.blogspot.com/2013/01/zen-and-art-of-outboard-resuscitation.html
and 3
http://bigfishflyshop.blogspot.com/2013/02/om-chronicles-of-peeber-part-3.html


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

what town are you in? we love western NC....


----------



## wellmanj (Feb 4, 2013)

Kick ass. 
I like the nav light setup.


----------



## mattpike77 (Mar 23, 2010)

You know your boat's cheap when putting a cooler in it doubles its value. I never knew a 2 year old would be so happy about a Yeti. He just knows what awesome looks like, or he thinks it's a horse...either way.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I think those stickers add some value as well.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Great job Bullship! 

Good to see you crossing over from teh Suk as well!


----------



## mattpike77 (Mar 23, 2010)

> I think those stickers add some value as well.



They're structural


----------



## mattpike77 (Mar 23, 2010)

Got some new rimz and rubbers for the trailer. Soon(ish) the weather won't suck and I'll go catch carp. Snowing today. Again.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Put some fenders on that thing and keep the bullship clean!


----------

